#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Truss aan beton plafond monteren

## royal

Hoi,

Ik ben van plan, een truss als rechthoek 3m bij 2m op te hangen aan een beton plafond, in een nieuwbouw pand.
Alleen de beton platen hebben van die kanalen erin, en nu vraag ik me af hoe ik een half coupler aan zown plafond ga krijgen.

Zat te denken aan gewone keilbouten met ijzer stuk eraan om door de coupler te krijgen. kan dat wel?

*Details:* 
het is puur ter decoratie en hoofdverlichting voor een winkel pand.
Dus gewicht van de trussen (2x 3m bij 2x 2m , als rechthoek) + gewicht van 6 parspots

Heb al 4 half couplers, elke hoek 1?

*Weet iemand een betere/makkelijkere oplossing?*

----------


## moderator

Sorry....maar deze vraag klinkt erg logisch, het antwoord erop is echter niet in een forumbericht te plaatsen.

Voor de juiste informatie kunt u zich wenden tot de constructeur van het pand.
Die weet ongetwijfeld welk beton is gebruikt, wat de geschikte bevestigingsplaatsen en materialen zijn.

Onderwerp afgesloten, het forum heeft zijn beperkingen qua te bespreken onderwerpen.

----------

